# Angeln auf einer Insel im Vinkeveen See



## Puskas (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Bordies,

ich habe von einem Bekannten erfahren dass es auf einigen Inseln auf dem Vinkeveen See Möglichkeiten gibt ein Häuschen zu mieten oder sein Zelt aufzuschlagen.

Ich habe gegoogelt und auch hier im Bord gesucht aber nicht all zu viele Infos gefunden. Alle Einträge sind schon über 2 Jahre alt.

Ein Traum wäre es, wenn man auf einer Insel ein kleines Häuschen mieten und von da aus auf Karpfen, Brassen und Co. angeln kann. Zudem wäre ein Boot von Vorteil schon alleine um zur Insel zu kommen :q Aber das Boot könnte es auch Ermöglichen dass man versucht ein paar Hechte, Zander oder Barsche zu fangen. 

Kennt jemanden eine Internetseite die sowas für ein Wochenede anbieten würde? Von mir aus auch Privat. Es ist egal ob dies für nur zwei oder mehreren Person gedacht ist.

Eine weitere Frage wäre dann auch die, ob ich mit dem Vispass dort angeln kann/darf. 

Ich wäre Euch für jede Antwort, Tipps oder Anregungen sehr dankbar!!!!

Schönes Wochenende an alle :vik:


----------

